# PDR can this be repaired??



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Any ideas if this is repairable? Thx










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks to be a fair amount of damage. 

PDR is usually minor dents on panels, not the entire panel. 

You'd be lucky if you manage to polish out that level of damage to the paint as well. 

I can't see that being anything other than a bodyshop job.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I agree with Kerr. Probably way too large for PDR. The paint transfer and deep scrapes may necessitate a respray


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Get that machine polished to see the extent of the damage to the paint first. PDR guys can remove incredible amounts of damage, and can work miracles on panels. A PDR guy reshaped an arch on a corsa my wifes door hit. Genuinely fantastic job. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Will do, and il upload some better pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Damage does look rather large for PDR, however after watching this YouTube video maybe not. I suppose it really depends if there is paintwork damage that cannot be polished out and also the skill of the PDR repairer


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Hard to tell from that pic. If that's white paint transfer then it might not be so bad. Hit it with some compound and a polisher and see what it looks like, then maybe have a PDR guy take a look and quote you.

At the end of the day it's just metal. Somebody with the right amount of talent should be able to re-shape it. It's then just about how badly the paint is damaged on top.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

